# Kydex Holster by GA Maker Review



## mountainpass (Jan 23, 2013)

After Christmas I contacted a member at the ODT about his Holster work. I asked way to many questions but he answered them all nicely. He made me a tuckable for a Glock 19. I forgot to tell him I was running a FBI mag release, so I sliced off the part of the holster that covered the mag release(some folks prefer the mag release to be available so as to do holstered reloads during training). A friend gave me several different brands to try out(they all cost more and the wait was months out) but I must say this holster is as good and in some ways better than those I tried. It has great retention and is as small as it can be.

The best part other than helping a local was the price($50 for tuckable) and the less than a week turnaround.

If you are looking for a holster I think you will be very happy with one of his works. I don't know him, nor was I asked to review his holster.

His name there is xMONST3RxGx


----------

